# Strawberry cream cake



## nicefoodie (May 16, 2009)

STRAWBERRY CREAM CAKE

CAKE
2 1/4 cups cake flour
2 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
3/4 cup milk
1 1/2 tsp vanilla
3/4 cup unsalted butter, softened
1 1/2 cups sugar
3 large eggs

FILLING
1 pound strawberries, hulled, sliced
1/4 cup sugar
6 oz raspberries
1/2 cup strawberry jam

FROSTING
2 cups heavy cream
1/4 cup sour cream
1/4 cup confectioners sugar
1 tsp vanilla

1. CAKE: Heat oven to 350 degrees. Grease 2 round cake pans. Line bottoms with wax paper. Grease paper and flour pans. Sift cake flour, baking powder and salt into a bowl. Combine milk and vanilla in a cup.
2. In a bowl, beat butter until creamy. Beat in sugar, beat in butter mixture 4 min. Beat in eggs until blended.
3. Beat in flour mixture alternating with milk mixture until blended. Spoon batter into pans. Bake 35 min. or until done. Cool 10 min. Run a knife around sides and invert cakes to cool completely.
4. FILLING: Combine strawberries and sugar in a bowl. Let stand 15 min. or until sugar dissolves and juices form. Stir in raspberries.
5. FROSTING: In a bowl, beat frosting ingredients until stiff. Peel wax paper off cake layers. Spread one cake layer with 1/4 cup jam. Spoon 1 1/2 cups of the berry mixture over jam. Spread with 3/4 cup frosting. Top with second cake layer. Spread with the remaining jam. Frost cake. Serve cake with the remaining berry mixture. MAKES 12 SERVINGS.* 

have a nice cooking with our recipes
nicefoodie.blogspot


----------



## backybay (May 16, 2009)

Thank you. Nice recipe!


----------



## Constance (May 18, 2009)

That looks scrumptious! Recipe saved.


----------

